

This American Life Spin-off:  Serial - jordanpg
http://serialpodcast.org/season-one/1/the-alibi

======
jhwhite
I heard about this a few weeks ago. I started listening to it this weekend and
consumed all three episodes in one sitting.

I'm not much of a true crime person but this is solidly put together.

